# Lagg configuration help



## stefanwe (Aug 13, 2020)

I am running a pfsense Firewall with two ports setup as LAGG going to two switches that are *not stackable*.
My problem is that during a failover the primary interface will correctly go to the secondary interface, but then switch back if the first one comes back up.
This is a problem as the traffic is flowing through the secondary interface.
How can I stop the LAGG failover from switching back to the primary interface


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2020)

stefanwe said:


> I am running a pfsense Firewall


Read your signup emails. 

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## stefanwe (Aug 13, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Read your signup emails.
> 
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



I posted on netgates forums as well. They are using freeBSD under the hood and this problem will most likely need a config file change. I can edit the question and put in just that I'm using FreeBSD if it's an issue


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2020)

stefanwe said:


> They are using freeBSD under the hood and this problem will most likely need a config file change. I can edit the question and put in just that I'm using FreeBSD if it's an issue


Yes, it's FreeBSD under the hood. But it's a highly _modified_ version. FreeBSD and pfSense are configured completely differently.


----------



## stefanwe (Aug 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Yes, it's FreeBSD under the hood. But it's a highly _modified_ version. FreeBSD and pfSense are configured completely differently.


On a deployment of a FreeBSD installation when creating the LAGG interface reading the FreeBSD manual the first one you add is default Master interface. Is there a way in this to make it behave the way I am researching?


----------

